# Old Man Winter



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2004)

I hate winter.  My photog buddy Edward says that I should love winter as it's great for BW.  But I hate it.  I take my wonderful, old cameras out into the cold, and they die.  I have several cameras waiting on a repair budget now due to jamming up in the cold: Widelux F6, Norita 66, several LF shutters, and the most recent casualty my Rollei.  I hate the winter.


----------



## Dew (Jan 15, 2004)

i was out photographing some real estate property yesterday and my batteries died  :shock: .... had to take them out and warm them in my hands  :?  ... i hate winter too


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 19, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I hate winter.  My photog buddy Edward says that I should love winter as it's great for BW.  But I hate it.  I take my wonderful, old cameras out into the cold, and they die.  I have several cameras waiting on a repair budget now due to jamming up in the cold: Widelux F6, Norita 66, several LF shutters, and the most recent casualty my Rollei.  I hate the winter.



Should join Voodoocat and I, here in warm AZ!!


----------



## steve817 (Jan 19, 2004)

I hated winter even before I got into photography. I don't know how you folks up north do it.


----------

